# Bürostuhl ?



## Reallife080 (14. Juni 2016)

*Bürostuhl ?*

Halllo zusammen,
suche empfehlenswerten Bürostuhl.

+verstellbare sitzhöhe
+armlehne
+Kopfteil oder ähnliches zb. hohe Rückenlehne
+breite sitzfläche

Ein Gaming Stuhl wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl, da ich mich gerne bsp. beim Filme Schauen zurücklehne. Ich selbst bin eher von geringer Ausdehnung, somit würde einer breiter stuhl mit nach hinten gestellter Lehne mir eine gemütliche (beinah liegende) position ermöglichen.

Ideen?


Nachtrag: bin 186cm bei leichten 74kg und das Budget richtet sich bis 300€


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Wenn du bereit bist genug zu zahlen schau bei Wagner Bürostühle. Ein Alumedic hält ewig und man kann ihn nach belieben zusammenstellen.
Kostet soviel wie eine Oberklasse Grafikkarte aber hält länger. Das sind aber Bürostühle zum langen sitzen, keine Liegestühle. Du suchst eventuell eher einen Chefsessel.


----------



## RFL91 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Dein Budget wäre auch interessant zu wissen. Entscheiden was du kaufst musst du aber selbst, da jeder auf verschiedenen Stühlen einen eigenen Sitzkomfort empfindet. Ich z.B. habe auf der Arbeit einen ultrateuren Bürostuhl, aber auf dem hier zuhause sitze ich tausendmal lieber obwohl er "nur" von Ikea ist und "nur" 159 € gekostet hat.

MARKUS Drehstuhl - Glose schwarz  - IKEA


----------



## shootme55 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Mein Bürostuhl zuhaus ist ein Chefsessel von Hofer (in Deutschland Aldi) und hat 100 Euro gekostet. Lederbezogen und total bequem, selbst wenn ich stundenlang herumzeichne. Die Anforderungen die du aufgelistet hast werden von jedem billigen Chefsessel erfüllt. Im Normalfall sag ich, wenn du nicht massiv übergewichtig bist oder 8 Stunden pro Tag am Stück drauf sitzt ist am gscheitesten du gehst in ein Möbelhaus und tust mal probesitzen.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Markus ist nach ein paar Jahren durchgesessen


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Hab mir auch vor ein paar Jahren einen Lederchefsessel bei Aldi für 99€ geholt und der tut nach wie vor sehr gut seinen Dienst. 
Wenn du noch Zeit hast würde ich vielleicht auf ein ähnliches Angebot warten. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## RFL91 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Markus ist nach ein paar Jahren durchgesessen



so wie fast alle stühle von Ikea .... dann gibt's ein Kissen


----------



## Reallife080 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Schonmal danke für die Denkanstoße, hab oben nochmal ein paar infos hinzugefügt. Mache grad Google unsicher.


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

naja...hab hier auch ein paar Markus und ordentliche Bürostühle....was für dich bequemer ist, können wir dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Defenz0r (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: BÃ¼rostuhl ?*



RFL91 schrieb:


> so wie fast alle stühle von Ikea .... dann gibt's ein Kissen



Sitze auf nem Ikea Drehstuhl JULES Juniorstuhl - rosa/silberfarben,    - IKEA

Sitz ist aus Holz. Finde ich bequemer als z.B nen DXRacer oder einen anderen gepolsterten Stuhl.

Da hocke ich auch relativ lange drauf. Hatte nie Probleme mit Schmerzen am Po. Hab den schon mindestens 10 Jahre 
Die Arme lehne ich auf meinen 2 XL Steelseries Mauspads ab. Finde ich angenehmer als Armlehnen. Die stoeren ja auch wenn man schon etwas naeher an den Tisch will. Wenn Sie hoeher als der Tisch oder auf Tischhoehe sind kann man garnicht mehr ganz ran an den Tisch.


----------



## Reallife080 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

https://www.daenischesbettenlager.de/barstuhl-bogart-schwarz  <- darauf sitze ich (unplanmäßig) seit fast 4 jahren. 

Amazon.de: Versee Stoff Design Drehstuhl Chefsessel Burostuhl Black-Line schwarz <- kommt jetzt in meine engere Auswahl (die negativ rezessionen beschreiben dinge die mich nicht stören würden).

Wie sind eure erfahrungen mit solchen Racer / Gaming /möchtegern-performance-what-ever chairs ?
zb Amazon.de: DX Racer5 Gaming Stuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Burostuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gaming <- reines zocken sollte wohl recht angenehm sein, doch wie sieht es aus mit zurücklehnen und Film schauen?

MfG


----------



## Defenz0r (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Fand die DXRacer Stuehle auf Dauer sehr unbequem. Die Liegefunktion taugt nichts... Ich wuerde fuer nen Film ne Couch empfehlen und keinen Stuhl.


----------



## Reallife080 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

AKRACING Premium Gaming Chair Carbon edt ist es geworden.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bürostuhl ?*

Viel Spass mit dem Stuhl. Ich halte von diesen Gaming Modellen nichts. Zu was ich aber raten kann ist es sich Stuehle vorher anzusehen und Probe zu sitzen. 

Diese Designer "Gaming" Stuehle kommen meist verpackt und wenn Sie einmal aufgebaut waren braucht man einen Gummihammer fuer die Demontage zur retour. Dabei kann man viel falsch machen.

Beesser ist es wenn Sie einen Stuhl zusammengebaut geschickt bekommen. Denn dann koennen Sie Ihn so abholen lassen wie er ist.


----------

